# FS: Fluval Filters, media, AM CO2 reactor



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Fluval FX5 in great condition for sale. It is been taken down and cleaned. Sale includes the filter plus extra polishing media and extra o-ring. $200. *SOLD*

A few bags of Fluval bio media also available for $10. Mostly Fluval bio media. *SOLD*
Two unopened 1L bags of Eheim EHFI mech filter media. $10 each or $15 for both. *SOLD*
Eheim EHFI Mech Filter Media - 1 Litre

Aqua Medic CO2 reactor 1000 in great condition for sale. Taken down and cleaned. *$60*. Plumbed ready to use with Fluval 405 filter (see below).
CO2 Reactor 1000 - Aqua Medic

Fluval 405, everything in excellent condition. Bought brand new and used for 6 months only. Works great, never seen leaks. Includes extra bio media. *$60*. With AM1000 CO2 reactor, *$100*.
http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/External/A216

Filter and reactor *ON HOLD*


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll take it! Pm will be sent in seconds.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

added new items!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

price dropped!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump .


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

More price drops!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

still selling! bump


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

price drops and bump!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

bump fluval 405 still available!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Pm sent your way


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

now your talking kitten , that 405 would keep your stuff squeeky clean


----------

